# XM Revs Up for Indy 500



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will broadcast the 90th running of the Indianapolis 500 live 
and nationwide to its subscribers this Sunday, May 28.

XM is the exclusive satellite radio broadcaster of the "greatest spectacle in
racing" with live race coverage and pre- and post-race commentary from the
Indianapolis Motor Speedway beginning at 12 noon ET on the IndyCar Series 
Racing channel (XM channel 145).

XM, which first aired the Indianapolis 500 in 2005, is expanding its coverage of
the legendary event this year, with news reports, interviews and special events 
from the track in the days leading up to the race. A full schedule of Indianapolis
500 coverage on XM is online at http://irl.xmradio.com.

As the official satellite radio partner of the Indy Racing League, XM broadcasts
every IRL race throughout the season. For the third year, XM is the primary sponsor
of the Andretti Green Racing Honda Dallara No. 7 IndyCar, driven by Bryan Herta.
Last season, Herta won the Firestone Indy 400 and finished fourth at the 89th running
of the Indianapolis 500.

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

